# what kind of lambs are these??



## ShortCircuitRanch2332 (Jun 6, 2011)

I got these from a feed store and the owner didn't know what kind they were 
so what kind of lambs are these? lol


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 6, 2011)

It's *really* hard to tell from those pics.  The second one looks like it may be a Shetland mix perhaps?  And the white one could possibly be some sort of hair breed, maybe Katahdin or mix?


----------



## ShortCircuitRanch2332 (Jun 6, 2011)

hmm ok thanks ill look into those


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 15, 2011)

The first one I think is a Katahdin, White Dorper, or St. Croix. It definitely looks like some sort of hair sheep. The black lamb though looks like an Icelandic or a Shetland. I was also thinking Finnsheep or Romanov (Icelandic, Shetland, Finnsheep, and Romanov are all closely related breeds--they are also known as "rat tail" breeds and do not need to be docked), but I don't know if that's what it is.


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 15, 2011)

The white one has a St. Croix face...delicate, long and slender.


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't know what they are, but man are they cute!!!    Do you keep them in your house?


----------



## bucknercrestfarm (Jul 16, 2011)

Im going to bucher my spelling so please bear with me  you see the wite bands on the back of the black lamb i have three ewes with thats and they are zimbowain Sheep so you may have barbado throw backs and they can have all sorts of markings but the bands on the black lamb look like mine.


----------

